# Good price? Should I buy?



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

Thinking about getting a 2010 red and white 566 rival.

Have a felt f95, entry level bike with sora and tiagra. Want to upgrade to a carbon bike. My bike now is a 58 and I am assuming I would get an xl which is said to be 57.5 on the look. I don't race or compete, just like to ride. I can't find anywhere around me to testride one.


Do you think this would be worth taking a chance if I find a really good deal?

What do you think about buying off ebay?

What would be a good deal for this bike?

Any other info would be appreciated.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

do it! fwiw I bought my first LOOK from rbr classifieds in 2001 and my current one off ebay. the 566 is a fantastic bike.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

I found a 566 on ebay but it seems pretty cheap, I don't know what it will end at, but seems too good to be true. What is a reasonable price for a 2010?

What protection to you get from ebay? Like if the bike is damaged during shipping? Im really thinking about doing it.


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

how cheap? I ssw one built up with ultegra I think at my lbs for like 2300 so you might find used on ebay for under 2 easy.


----------



## Dcmkx2000 (Mar 18, 2010)

If i can get a 2010 566 rival for 1200 shipped off ebay with no warranty i would assume, is that a good deal?


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

i would be a little cautious if you're looking at horsetoothbike seller. while he/she has 100% feedback..its only 12 sales..none of which were bikes..and the seller has only been on ebay for about a month.

could be completely legit..but if i were you i'd contact them..preferably call them if they'll give you their # and try to get some references.

also, those $1200 bids could go up dramatically before the auction ends unless there's a 'buy it now' i'm missing.


----------



## Gee3 (Jan 31, 2006)

The cheapest I've seen a 566 with Rival locally has been $1699. So if that's any indication of pricing then I hope it helps.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

There is a couple of bidders with serious feedbacks bidding so it could go up a lot at the close....Will be interesting to watch.

That aside if your wondering about upgrading to a Look....I think you will be happy with the bike if you choose to do so.

Although I have no experience with the 566

both my kg381 & my 585 were/are excellent examples of a bike frame well done.


PS: Just noticed that seller is selling 3 of those in various sizes.


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

I'd be careful buying carbon off of ebay. I'd buy an end of year sale from someone with a warranty and a legit return policy. The 566 is a fantastic bike but for some larger people I have heard that it might not fit them too well.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I would be wary of the ebay deal. I would try to find one elsewhere, and from a dealer. Even though it might be more money, it will be worth it.


----------

